# bronchoscopy-coded per doc



## samyjm13 (Jan 29, 2012)

Airways demonstrated widening of the right secondary carina and 75% extrinsic compression of the right upper lobe with patency of the anterior and posterior segments visible.  The apical segment was not visualized and likely compressed.  

Washings were taken from the segmental bronchi throughout both lungs.  Bronchial alveolar lavage was done in the right upper lobe.  A central needle aspirate was done in the right mainstem and right secondary carina.  Transbronchial lung biopsies were taken from the right upper lobe.  

I am so confused on what codes are bundle what isn't , 31622-50, 31624-RT, 31628-RT, 31629-RT, this what I think should be coded per doc. Now other modifiers 51 & 59

Help
Thanks


----------



## joanne71178 (Feb 23, 2013)

I believe 31622 is bundled w/other codes, but I think other codes are correct.  I don't think modifiers are needed.  

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Linda Stricklin RN (Sep 17, 2013)

Airways demonstrated widening of the right secondary carina and 75% extrinsic compression of the right upper lobe with patency of the anterior and posterior segments visible. The apical segment was not visualized and likely compressed. 


 Hi all come across a similar question what would the icd-9 codes be for this. Widening of carina and the extrinsic compression. I couldn't even figure out were to begin with those. Thanks Linda


----------

